# SoundGraph imon multimedia station+unknown usb device



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

Any ideas why my new computer dont recognize my SoundGraph imon multimedia station. I get error message "unknown usb device".

This is the only usb device that has any kind of problems, i have also tried all the usb ports that is on my computer but no luck, still windows wont recognize imon. But station gets power and station's standby ligh is on and when i push remote control, station shows indicator light of the received signal. Imon worked just fine with my old computer and I also tried to use imon in my laptop and it worked just fine. So imon works fine but my new computer just wont recognize it. At device manager under universal serial bus controllers is "unknown device", not yellow/red marker or name "TG_Imon" like the should be if windows would recognize the station.

Any ideas why it wont work. I have now fought with this problem over an week and im running low with opinions how to fix this. I really appreciate your help with this issue.


Powersupply: Nexus NX-8040 400W 80 PLUS
Memory: Kingston 2048MB 667MHz DDR2 NON-ECC CL5 DIMM (2x1024MB KIT) So total is 4gb RAM but 32bit windows xp finds only 2.5GB RAM 
Mother Board: Asus M2N AM2 NF430 ATX
Graphic Card: Club 3D 8500GT 512MB GDDR2 PASSIVE PCI-E DVI TV RETAIL
Sound Card: integrated to the mother board
Direct-X Version: 9.0c
OS: Windows XP sp2


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried another usb cable?


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

Terrister said:


> Have you tried another usb cable?


USB-cable of the receiver is not removable. 

It is working just fine with my laptop and it is getting power so im sure it is working fine and my new computer is the one with fault. Just cant figure out what is is.


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

No ideas anyone? Please?

Just cant figure out what causes the problem, why perfectly working USB device dont work on my new computer, Im sure some must have some ideas how to fix this. I really appreciate if someone could help me with this one.

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you using any other usb devices on the new computer? Any usb hubs?


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

My other USB-devices are microsoft mouse, wacom tablet, printer, lacie hard drive and all of them are working just fine, this SoundGraph imon is only usb device that computer wont recognize. I have also tried to unplug all other usb devices and plug only SoungGraph, but that didnt help.

I dont have USB-hubs but at device manager under "Universal Serial Bus Controllers" are two "USB ROOT Hub" but was this what you ware refering to?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

No, I was talking about external hubs. 

Are there any updated drivers for this device on the manufacturers web site?


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont have any external hubs.

I have downloaded the latest drivers form SounGraph but that wont help because windows wont regozine this device and windows dont know what drivers needs to be installed. Soundgraph is listed only as "unknown device" at device manager and attempts to install drivers wont work.

I have also downloaded "Microsoft KB817900 USB fail to enter S3 patch file for Windows XP" from asus website but that didnt do anything.


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

So no new ideas anyone? Problem still exist and my ideas are runnig out. Please


----------



## diggin6745 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have run into the same problem. The computer I am trying to install it to is Vista box. The device manager doesn't recognize the hardware ID with all zeros for the vendor ID. 

Were you able to correct your issues with it? I have tried to figure out how to get the ID's recognized, because as I understand driver files, without the OS seeing that, no driver will ever match the device.

JB


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

No luck with this one, problem still exist. So if any of you have some new ideas how to get this device to work, i would be more than happy to hear those.


----------



## diggin6745 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was able to get my device working. 

Check the orientation of the power wires coming off the card and what the board is looking for. The labeling on my iMon is opposite the rest of my components, and I had to reverse the usb plug on the board. Since the ground is a separate connector, I was able to plug in the card with the ground still connected correctly. So the board/windows could see something was there but had no clue what it was. Once I flipped the connector, it installed the iMon driver from my previous download and all is working well.


----------



## harka (Feb 21, 2008)

diggin6745 said:


> I was able to get my device working.
> 
> Check the orientation of the power wires coming off the card and what the board is looking for. The labeling on my iMon is opposite the rest of my components, and I had to reverse the usb plug on the board. Since the ground is a separate connector, I was able to plug in the card with the ground still connected correctly. So the board/windows could see something was there but had no clue what it was. Once I flipped the connector, it installed the iMon driver from my previous download and all is working well.


Have to say thati i didnt understood this at all. :4-dontkno

Should i open the computer case and try to reverse some wires. Well i dont know much about hardware of computer but if i do something like this, how will other usb devices work after that. Like i said, every other usb device that i have plugged works just fine.


----------

